# Stephanie McMahon still concerned with her weight when she use to look like this?



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*It seems as if Steph is still concerned with her weight as the camera has only shown her from the waist up and she doesn't appear in a lot of segments. But truth be told, even in 2003, she was a large women also and she had no problem showing herself off or the camrea showing her whole body. You can tell in the 2nd picture that she has a bit of a stomach, but she obviously didn't mind much walking out in that tight leotard to wrestle the Big Show, she looked great BTW and still does. 

Arguably, I would even say she looks slimmer at times in this year (2011) than in 2003. Shes just naturally a big woman and there is nothing wrong with that.*


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Every time Steph is on TV, she looks good and hot as hell.


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

She's always hot. When did anyone say she had a weight problem? This is begging to be locked...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Of course she would be concerned with her weight, do you see how they treat Vicki Guerrero? When you constantly tell the audience that Vicki which a (40+ ?) year old woman that is fat when she's really not, then how do you think Steph will feel when she comes out live? They've trained the audience to think any female over 105 lbs is fat


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Of course she would be concerned with her weight, do you see how they treat Vicki Guerrero? When you constantly tell the audience that Vicki which a (40+ ?) year old woman that is fat when she's really not, then how do you think Steph will feel when she comes out live? They've trained the audience to think any female over 105 lbs is fat


Steph is the main person behind creative, so she most likely helped with this idea or doesn't have a problem with it. And Vickie is much heavier than Steph. But I agree, Vickie aint fat.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Stephanie is fat and stupid. Lawler should make fun of her about her weight if she comes back on TV. He does it with Vicky.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


There isn't a red blooded straight male in the world who wouldn't wax that ass if given the chance.

And I tend to like em a lil thicker, not too big, but the size she is in that first pic...yeah I would destroy that, everyday of the week!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Loved Steph's look in 2003.

Dat ass was nice and chunky.

HHH Lucky Fucking Bastard.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


The only answer a guy could have if asked this should be "does the pope shit in the woods?".


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> *It seems as if Steph is still concerned with her weight as the camera has only shown her from the waist up and she doesn't appear in a lot of segments. But truth be told, even in 2003, she was a large women also and she had no problem showing herself off or the camrea showing her whole body. You can tell in the 2nd picture that she has a bit of a stomach, but she obviously didn't mind much walking out in that tight leotard to wrestle the Big Show, she looked great BTW and still does.
> 
> Arguably, I would even say she looks slimmer at times in this year (2011) than in 2003. Shes just naturally a big woman and there is nothing wrong with that.*


Ok first off in 2003 she didn't have kids and could show more off and well she did if you watch 2003 Smackdown. Since 2007 when she started to make apperances again she had her first kid same goes for her 2008 return when she came back now with two kids. Now shes back and has 3 girls. In 2003 she only looked heavier cos she put on Muscle to wrestle watch 2003 Smackdown she was in the ring quite a bit. As for them shooting her from the above the waist they only did that when she came back after giving birth in 2008. They rushed her back in 08 only 4 months after giving birth and she probaly hadn't lost all of her pregnancy weight so WWE filmed her from the waist and above.


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to be obsessed with her. If she shows off them legs anytime soon again I might have to do what I used to do during Smackdown O_O


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

She always looks amazing. Even if she has a little bit of extra weight.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

extra weight cmon shes womanly not fat in the slightest. Id hammer that ass


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Loved Steph's look in 2003.
> 
> Dat ass was nice and chunky.
> 
> HHH Lucky Fucking Bastard.


hell yeah man her ass was nice and big in 03. And Hunter got to tap that shit every night


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Unfortunately for Stephanie, her body is only going to go downhill. She's getting older and has kids. Sorry, but that's life.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> She always looks amazing. Even if she has a little bit of extra weight.


iv'e always felt the same thing. Only time it was on show was in 2003


TheRyan915 said:


> I used to be obsessed with her. If she shows off them legs anytime soon again I might have to do what I used to do during Smackdown O_O


I think a lot of us are gonna be doing the same


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

jscouser said:


> extra weight cmon shes womanly not fat in the slightest. Id hammer that ass


I know. In fact I prefer women who look like they actually eat something instead of the rail thin celebrities that we always see.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Shes just naturally a big woman


No such thing.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I know. In fact I prefer women who look like they actually eat something instead of the rail thin celebrities that we always see.


or most of the current wwe divas


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Ok first off in 2003 she didn't have kids and could show more off and well she did if you watch 2003 Smackdown. Since 2007 when she started to make apperances again she had her first kid same goes for her 2008 return when she came back now with two kids. Now shes back and has 3 girls. In 2003 she only looked heavier cos she put on Muscle to wrestle watch 2003 Smackdown she was in the ring quite a bit. As for them shooting her from the above the waist they only did that when she came back after giving birth in 2008. They rushed her back in 08 only 4 months after giving birth and she probaly hadn't lost all of her pregnancy weight so WWE filmed her from the waist and above.


True that bro, but you have to admit in 2003 it was not all muscle. She had a bit of fat on her too. And there isn't 1 thing wrong about that, she looked HOTTER THAN EVER! But she was a tad bit chunky with some muscle on her frame.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

She's beautiful. If you got it flaunt it gurlfraahn.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

steph got a phatty,

damn


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't consider Stephanie a "big woman".


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> True that bro, but you have to admit in 2003 it was not all muscle. She had a bit of fat on her too. And there isn't 1 thing wrong about that, she looked HOTTER THAN EVER! But she was a tad bit chunky with some muscle on her frame.


yeah true most of it wasn't muscle but i didnt mind i though Steph was at her hottest in 2003. I agree nothing wrong with her having a little extra weight and it made her hotter than her 2000-2002 run.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> I wouldn't consider Stephanie a "big woman".


I'm talking in the sense when you compare her to the regular WWE diva or celebrity. 

In the real world Stephanie is a normal sized woman for her height and she has some nice damn curves.

By WWE standards when comparing her to girls like Kelly Kelly and Michelle McCool; then Steph is considered bigger than average.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Steph > Kelly Kelly

FACT.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Slimm Doc said:


> Steph > Kelly Kelly
> 
> FACT.


Damn straight, homie. I would take any Steph from 2000-2011 over the hottest Kelly Kelly at her peak.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

k +rep to everyone who said you'd tap that cus you speak the truth


and kudos to everyone for making through 3 pages of talking about a woman still being hot even after having three babies without any person using "MILF"


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I would tap that ass everyday, and 4 times on Sunday. People saying shes fat are nuts!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Slimm Doc said:


> Steph > Kelly Kelly
> 
> FACT.


yep damn stright. I'll take Any version of Steph anyday over that whore.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> yep damn stright. I'll take Any version of Steph anyday over that whore.


I think we all would, well all the real men on this forum anyways. Maybe the guys who would take Kelly Kelly only weigh 120 pounds or under.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

It's quite sad that Steph's involvement in this story might be inhibited by a "few extra pounds". Are we this superficial now? Not accusing anyone on here. I mean society in general. It's not like Fa-...um Matt Hardy, who had his love rolls spilling over his cargo pants in his last few months of WWE. I don't mind if she's put on a bit of extra weight. I mean, 3 kids and all. She probably still looks amazing for a mother of 3. Does anyone have a recent picture of her anywhere? 

I fucking hate the way they treat Vickie Guerrero. With the amount of stress she's had in her life, along with raising 2 kids, it's kind of unsurprising that she doesn't have a body like Pamela Anderson. Kudos to her for losing a lot of weight over these few years.

Anyway, the consensus here seems to be that nobody really cares about Steph's weight. I find the "I'd smash her ass" comments a little juvenile though...


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

It's temping not to say that when you see a hot pics of a girl like Steph though, lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stephanie is hot and should be proud of her body


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

I would trade every bikini / topless picture of every diva for one naked picture of Steph , even the ones of Maryse


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> I would trade every bikini / topless picture of every diva for one naked picture of Steph , even the ones of Maryse


Stephanie wearing that black latex outfit in Playboy would of been legendary. Photo after photo it slowly comes off showing off her ultimate curves. I wouldn't mind her having a bit of a stomach either, it would of probably outsold Chyna's playboy by double (they say Chyna's 2000 playboy issue is the most ever sold).


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of drooling over divas etc, but for Stephanie I'd make an exception. Celticshowstoppa is right, 1 nude pic of her is worth more than every other one. I hate to sound like a 14 year old nerdy virgin (which I am not), but Hunter's a lucky man!


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Steph could put on another 100 pounds and still be hot. She's one of those women that just can't look ugly no matter what.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

she is not an ugly woman at all


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

imaliljimmy said:


> and kudos to everyone for making through 3 pages of talking about a woman still being hot even after having three babies without any person using "MILF"


What's the Moro Islamic Liberation Front got to do with Stephanie?



Choke2Death said:


> The only answer a guy could have if asked this should be "does the pope shit in the woods?".


We all have different tastes, I don't find her attractive at all. I realise I am in minority within the IWC. I generally don't go for blondes, I wouldn't say she is that beautiful and the accent is a big turn off. She is well endowed in the chest but nothing else about her does it for me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Steph still looks damn good. Especially considering she is in her mid 30's.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Steph is the only current WWE female/Diva that I have the hots for. Chick is beautiful, and has a great body. It's not all about being super thin.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Mmmm Steph is banging plus she has big boobies :does Ric Flair impression:


----------



## FitFinlay4Life (Mar 18, 2011)

Karma for the 'Piggy' James angle? I like the way Steph has always looked but I can't be sympathetic to her plight after the aforementioned Mickie angle and the equally crass comments King (and at least one stage, Cena) directs at Vickie, AND the Bellas tasteful send off for Kia Stevens.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I would politely request her permission to engage in sexual intercourse with her and if she said yes then I would proceed with vigor and if she said no I would respect her wishes and walk away.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I think we all would, well all the real men on this forum anyways. Maybe the guys who would take Kelly Kelly only weigh 120 pounds or under.


yeah or who just buy into what WWE deems what a good looking woman is. 


DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> I would trade every bikini / topless picture of every diva for one naked picture of Steph , even the ones of Maryse


I agree none of them old Siva Summershoots or playboys would mean nothing if we had either one Steph bikini or nude shot 


Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Stephanie wearing that black latex outfit in Playboy would of been legendary. Photo after photo it slowly comes off showing off her ultimate curves. I wouldn't mind her having a bit of a stomach either, it would of probably outsold Chyna's playboy by double (they say Chyna's 2000 playboy issue is the most ever sold).


That would of been a great Playboy shoot in 2003 especialy if they took some shots of her in her ring gear. Easily could of outsold Chynas playboy which scares me that it is the highest selling


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

and this is an issue becuase?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

would destroy


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

endersghost said:


> Steph is the only current WWE female/Diva that I have the hots for. Chick is beautiful, and has a great body. It's not all about being super thin.


i agree Steph is the only one ive only really found attractive. 


CamillePunk said:


> I would politely request her permission to engage in sexual intercourse with her and if she said yes then I would proceed with vigor and if she said no I would respect her wishes and walk away.


Im in the same boat as you sir


----------



## Kate O'Shaunessy (May 29, 2011)

I'd prefer steph to hunter.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Kate O'Shaunessy said:


> I'd prefer steph to hunter.


Well who doesn't?! Maybe Chyna? But who knows, I think Chyna would rather F**K Steph too.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

I'd hit it with the force of a thousand suns.


----------



## Kate O'Shaunessy (May 29, 2011)

...


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

AMxPunk said:


> She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


Now that's a bit too far dude!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Now that's a bit too far dude!


i agree


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

stephanie will always be sizzling hot in my eyes

and you wonder why triple h gets hate ? look at that ass he's tapping


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> stephanie will always be sizzling hot in my eyes
> 
> and you wonder why triple h gets hate ? look at that ass he's tapping


Haha! One word my friend, Jealousy! 

Plenty of wrestling fans are jealous of Trips success and blame it on him tapping Stephanie McMahon. 

Also, plenty of guys ARE jealous of him banging that ass. They want it instead of him.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

AMxPunk said:


> She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


wait are you maryse's stalker?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Well who doesn't?! Maybe Chyna? But who knows, I think Chyna would rather F**K Steph too.


Triple h is the example of improving your dating methods and tactics , the guy went From Chyna to Steph 

that's like going from a bed in the cancer ward to laying in Tampa beach under the hot sun with a glass of Pina Colada in your hand


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

she's just fat, plain and simple,she's not a hot mom,she's not a hot woman,she looks like the average american mom
Gosh triple h must tap that when guys like hbk,christian,taker,jericho,booker t,shane o mac have hot wives.
It's all about money for him I guess...


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

roberta said:


> she's not a hot mom,she's not a hot woman


Yep i agree. She is a *Fucking* hot woman.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> Triple h is the example of improving your dating methods and tactics , the guy went From Chyna to Steph
> 
> that's like going from a bed in the cancer ward to laying in Tampa beach under the hot sun with a glass of Pina Colada in your hand


Ya he is! The guy had it all his way too. Notice how after he was with Steph for a year or so, she then started to pick up weight and a bit of muscle in 2003. Yeah it was probably because she was wrestling that year, but HHH probably had some influence on that. I heard they work out together and all.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

roberta said:


> she's just fat, plain and simple,she's not a hot mom,she's not a hot woman,she looks like the average american mom
> Gosh triple h must tap that when guys like hbk,christian,taker,jericho,booker t,shane o mac have hot wives.
> It's all about money for him I guess...


Dude you honestly think Sharmell is hotter than Steph? 

*So this is hot and great shape?*









*While this is ugly and fat?*











*WHAATTTT?!?!*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Ya he is! The guy had it all his way too. Notice how after he was with Steph for a year or so, she then started to pick up weight and a bit of muscle in 2003. Yeah it was probably because she was wrestling that year, but HHH probably had some influence on that. I heard they work out together and all.


Yeah i remember during his 2004 Opie and Anthony interview he mentioned he and Steph had a gym in their basement and they worked out together so theres your answer. I guess having her wrestle a lot in 2003 and having Hunter as your significant other hes gonna have a lot of influence on the work out plan. Id easily do 2003 Steph in less than a heatbeat if it was possible


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Dude you honestly think Sharmell is hotter than Steph?
> 
> *So this is hot and great shape?*
> 
> ...


His opinion i guess.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know about all of that shit.. but i'm concerned about the sexuality of males who think a MILF with curves and big titties is a bad thing.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> I don't know about all of that shit.. but i'm concerned about the sexuality of males who think a MILF with curves and big titties is a bad thing.


well they just want a twig like Kelly or McCool. Steph has always been hotter than the both of them


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> I don't know about all of that shit.. but i'm concerned about the sexuality of males who think a MILF with curves and big titties is a bad thing.


It is the typical WWE brain washing method into making most of the demographic think that women that starve themselves and have blonde hair with blue eyes are the ultimate babe to sleep with.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> *It seems as if Steph is still concerned with her weight as the camera has only shown her from the waist up and she doesn't appear in a lot of segments. But truth be told, even in 2003, she was a large women also and she had no problem showing herself off or the camrea showing her whole body. You can tell in the 2nd picture that she has a bit of a stomach, but she obviously didn't mind much walking out in that tight leotard to wrestle the Big Show, she looked great BTW and still does.
> 
> Arguably, I would even say she looks slimmer at times in this year (2011) than in 2003. Shes just naturally a big woman and there is nothing wrong with that.*


I'd hit it strong.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> It is the typical WWE brain washing method into making most of the demographic think that women that starve themselves and have blonde hair with blue eyes are the ultimate babe to sleep with.


and yet most of us would rather bang Steph who is no where in any of them demographics. Shes a brunette, she don't have blue eyes and shes not stick thin yet most of us find Steph more attractive. WWE should take note of the


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks okay I guess.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

She is Milf McMahon


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

DBizzle said:


> I'd hit it strong.


I'd hit it strong and tell her to Just Bring It right after again!

No wonder why The Rock would cop a feel of Steph's breast everytime he gave her the Rock Bottom.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I'd hit it strong and tell her to Just Bring It right after again!
> 
> No wonder why The Rock would cop a feel of Steph's breast everytime he gave her the Rock Bottom.


I don't blame him


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Dude you honestly think Sharmell is hotter than Steph?
> 
> *So this is hot and great shape?*
> 
> ...


okay maybe not Sharmell but I still think triple h could do better I mean even Miz and fat hardy have hot girl friends...anyway this is not my business,I just say what I think


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd wreck Steph and absolutely plough Vickie.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

roberta said:


> okay maybe not Sharmell but I still think triple h could do better I mean even Miz and fat hardy have hot girl friends...anyway this is not my business,I just say what I think


You may not be a fan of Stephs looks like the rest of us but come one he upgraded from Chyna. He went from Chyna to Steph thats one hell of an upgrade


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't see how people can say that Stephanie isn't fat. I think a lot of people, especially in America, think of the word "fat" as an insult rather than a state of being. You can still be attracted to someone and acknowledge the fact that they're fat when they clearly are. It's okay to dig fatties if that's what you're in to bros.



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Shes just naturally a big woman and there is nothing wrong with that.[/B]


There's no such thing as "naturally a big" anything. Human beings are relatively homogeneous in ideal body weight.



HeatWave said:


> They've trained the audience to think any female over 105 lbs is fat


105 is on the low side, but it's a comfortably normal weight for a woman of average height. This statement is actually a perfect example of how people in many parts of the world have lost a sense for what a normal human being should look like due to obesity being so common in the general population. People think of normal body weights as being "anorexic" and "rail-thin".

Anyway, the actual original topic of this thread is kind of a stretch. I really doubt Stephanie is being self conscious in regards to her appearance, she's simply portraying a different role on television. Were you expecting pan-up ass shots? She's closer to being Linda McMahon than the spoiled "bad girl" daughter she used to play. Everyone knows she's a middle-aged mother, depicting her as sexually charged would be odd to say the least.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> I don't see how people can say that Stephanie isn't fat. I think a lot of people, especially in America, think of the word "fat" as an insult rather than a state of being. You can still be attracted to someone and acknowledge the fact that they're fat when they clearly are. It's okay to dig fatties if that's what you're in to bros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't u ever heard of the term "big boned"?

Also, look at the height-weight ratio chart for women on any health site. Girls like Kelly Kelly and Michelle McCool are considered small frame's or they don't even classify for small frame which means they are underweight. Girls like Steph are actually medium build and normal. Steph just looks big in comparison to the regular stick thin WWE diva's like I said before. And yes, Steph does have some fat on her, but she isn't fat. She's perfectly fine.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on. She's had what? Two or Three kids? Once you've done that, you are allowed to let yourself go a little bit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rocky Mark said:


> Triple h is the example of improving your dating methods and tactics , the guy went From Chyna to Steph
> 
> that's like going from a bed in the cancer ward to laying in Tampa beach under the hot sun with a glass of Pina Colada in your hand


The worst part is that back when he was with Chyna, she looked like a man wearing a sports bra. 










There's nothing feminine about that...


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Haven't u ever heard of the term "big boned"?


Yes, I have. It's utter bullshit, but thanks for giving me a chance to rant. The amount of people who have frames large enough to significantly impact their weight is around 15%. These people are also typically very tall and more muscular in general. Even then, a large frame is only going to effect your ideal body weight by 8-10 pounds.



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph just looks big in comparison to the regular stick thin WWE diva's like I said before. And yes, Steph does have some fat on her, but she isn't fat. She's perfectly fine.


1) There are no "stick thin" Divas in the WWE. This is what a "stick thin" woman looks like.










2) Depends on your definition of "perfectly fine". Stephanie is overweight. Then again, so is like 70% of the population. So yeah, she's "average", but only because that average is tragically skewed.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> I don't see how people can say that Stephanie isn't fat. I think a lot of people, especially in America, think of the word "fat" as an insult rather than a state of being. You can still be attracted to someone and acknowledge the fact that they're fat when they clearly are. It's okay to dig fatties if that's what you're in to bros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. Ever since well her 2008 return shes had the same look on TV and it goes with her position within the WWE as a executive. I doubt your gonna see her like she was in 2003 times have changed her role within WWE has changed her personal life has changed since then shes had 3 kids since then. I doubt shes wanting to show off her body like she used to back when that was her role on TV.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

To play devil's advocate for a minute, can we really feel sorry for Stephanie being so self conscious when tons of other Divas were ridiculed for not being extremely skinny or for just not being attractive (Kharma, Mickie James, Molly Holly, Vickie Guerrero, etc.). Stephanie probably had the power to veto those storylines but she still allowed them to happen. She created an environment that condoned that type of behavior.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> To play devil's advocate for a minute, can we really feel sorry for Stephanie being so self conscious when tons of other Divas were ridiculed for not being extremely skinny or for just not being attractive (Kharma, Mickie James, Molly Holly, Vickie Guerrero, etc.). Stephanie probably had the power to veto those storylines but she still allowed them to happen. She created an environment that condoned that type of behavior.


good point. WWE has always done angles if they find their women are overweight. Mickie gained like 2 pounds they flat out called her obese for 2 months, before molly left they did the angle were the divas made fun of her ass being big, They still call Vickie fat when she lost most of it. But i doubt they would say Steph is fat on TV unless she gave them the OK. They spent 2 years calling her a slut who been with everyone in the WWF.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Haven't u ever heard of the term "big boned"?
> 
> Also, look at the height-weight ratio chart for women on any health site. Girls like Kelly Kelly and Michelle McCool are considered small frame's or they don't even classify for small frame which means they are underweight. Girls like Steph are actually medium build and normal. Steph just looks big in comparison to the regular stick thin WWE diva's like I said before. And yes, Steph does have some fat on her, but she isn't fat. She's perfectly fine.


Steph has always just been an average sized woman and comparing her to most of the divas makes her look larger just cos of comparison to the smaller underweight women. It's not big deal shes got fat on her or whatever. Shes always looked great and never considered her overweight or fat more curvy or average.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> good point. WWE has always done angles if they find their women are overweight. Mickie gained like 2 pounds they flat out called her obese for 2 months, before molly left they did the angle were the divas made fun of her ass being big, They still call Vickie fat when she lost most of it. But i doubt they would say Steph is fat on TV unless she gave them the OK. They spent 2 years calling her a slut who been with everyone in the WWF.


True. The problem that he is saying that Steph was head of creative all those times and she was OK with all those storylines about diva's being portrayed as fat, when Steph as the same size of larger.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> True. The problem that he is saying that Steph was head of creative all those times and she was OK with all those storylines about diva's being portrayed as fat, when Steph as the same size of larger.


yeah true. And especialy when after she came back in 2008 after giving birth for the second time made sure that WWE only filmed her from the waist up ironic yes or no. And being one of the head writers and female you think she would of told them to change the way the angle was done especialy if Steph herself is self conscious about her physical appearance especially since shes been having her kids and going through the process of gaining and loosing weight on a consistent basis. But thats all in the past now. In the end shes always been hot despite what she looks like. But thats just my opinion


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She's alright, but not as hot as some people say.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> She's alright, but not as hot as some people say.


Steph actually looks similar to Eve Torres, but her stomach isn't tight.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I actually kind of like how Stephanie had a bit of a stomach and looked out of the norm. She was super hot. People were saying she was trying to look like Chyna in 2003 because she was wrestling guys and wearing the same outfits. But Steph's build was way different and hotter, In my Opinion.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stephanie should be proud of herself and also having kids does have an effect on your body but im sure if she hits the gym she will get back into shape


----------



## champmv7 (Aug 31, 2011)

stephanie is hot


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

AMxPunk said:


> She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

HHH is fucking lucky prick! Lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'll pass, thanks.


Any reason why?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think all Steph needed for Valentines Day back in 2003 was a box of chocolates, a jug of protein power, and a red rose. And then you could have you way with her no matter what! Damn, that would of been fun.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

She needs to show up next monday!


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually like her better when she was thick, back in 2003


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The worst part is that back when he was with Chyna, she looked like a man wearing a sports bra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chyna looks like the type that would soak your mattress.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Any reason why?


I seem to afflicted with a terrible condition known as 'homosexuality'


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I seem to afflicted with a terrible condition known as 'homosexuality'


We're talking about Steph here not Chyna...


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> We're talking about Steph here not Chyna...


I don't find either of them attractive. They're girls... I don't do girls.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't find either of them attractive. They're girls... I don't do girls.


Oh Ok. Well I was trying to allude to Steph can turn any gay man straight, but I guess not.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Oh Ok. Well I was trying to allude to Steph can turn any gay man straight, but I guess not.


If any woman can do that, it's certainly not Steph. Nothing against her but... wow, just no.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If any woman can do that, it's certainly not Steph. Nothing against her but... wow, just no.


ok that's your opinion.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, she's not big and she's never been. That's what a real life women looks like.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


Made me legit lol.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

God Movement said:


> Made me legit lol.


I think Steph might rape him


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Stephanie McMahon is the most natural, beautiful, amazing and sexiest woman that has ever step foot in a WWE ring. She is drop dead gorgeous and if you honestly think back in 2003 she was so called “fat” then you are completely a fool. She was clearly thick and had curves in all the right places, but I’m not surprised though she was a bit concerned about her weight because in the real world-majority of beautiful women overreact if they have ounce of fat on their body when overall they are absolutely beautiful in every way.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Stephanie is on fire. I'm a fan of the fact she isn't a twig. I'd take her over any Diva ever, and most women anywhere. But I got to say, come on guys. This thread needs more pics.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> Stephanie is on fire. I'm a fan of the fact she isn't a twig. I'd take her over any Diva ever, and most women anywhere. But I got to say, come on guys. This thread needs more pics.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


>



Those pics are legendary. Could u imagine if she came walking out next week on RAW wearing that first leather top?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Those pics are legendary. Could u imagine if she came walking out next week on RAW wearing that first leather top?


Yes I could imagine and unfortunately this will be my reaction from it.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Yes I could imagine and unfortunately this will be my reaction from it.


Same here, brah. Here's a tip for the WWE to spike ratings up on RAW. Show Stephanie McMahon in slutty outfits, Show Stephanie McMahon wrestling in slutty oufits, and Show Stephanie McMahon walking around in lots of segments backstage...... in slutty outfits.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Weight problem???? Why? Because she doesn't weigh 80 pounds like Kelly Kelly?

Stephanie McMahon is a beautiful WOMAN. Not an anorexic Barbie doll, but a real woman.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

ceeder said:


> Weight problem???? Why? Because she doesn't weigh 80 pounds like Kelly Kelly?
> 
> *Stephanie McMahon is a beautiful WOMAN. Not an anorexic Barbie doll, but a real woman.*


this exactly.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Cactus said:


> Yeah, she's not big and she's never been. That's what a real life women looks like.


Being a "real life woman" doesn't mean you're not fat. Most people are fat. Something like 65% of the population is overweight in the US and some other countries. Again, "fat" is not an insult, it's a statement of fact. A fat person is fat. It doesn't matter if they "look good" or if everyone else is fat too. 

Some people in this thread are basically going "STEPHANIE IS HOT, SO SHE'S NOT FAT." Doesn't work like that dudes.



ceeder said:


> Weight problem???? Why? Because she doesn't weigh 80 pounds like Kelly Kelly?
> 
> Stephanie McMahon is a beautiful WOMAN. Not an anorexic Barbie doll, but a real woman.


:lmao

So Kelly Kelly weighs 80 pounds now? It was 105 earlier in the thread when she was a "skeleton".

A lot of people in this thread have no idea what an actual super thin or "anorexic" person looks like. Frankly, it's kind of frustrating that people in general keep throwing around that term to describe perfectly healthy people. That kind of overuse is exactly what dilutes popular perception and leads to people not taking actual anorexia seriously and/or believing that overweight people are normal-sized.

I know I'm being a Debbie Downer in this thread when most people are just trying to ogle Stephanie's boobs, but I work with people who have weight issues so it's kind of a pet peeve of mine.

Here, take this:










I trust my apology is acceptable.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd fuck the shit out of her. 




Nah who am I kiddin, I'd blow my load twice the moment she lays her eyes on my dick.

Shit, I'm getting a boner just by thinking of her looking at my dick.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

jimboystar24 said:


> *Stephanie is fat and stupid. Lawler should make fun of her about her weight* if she comes back on TV. He does it with Vicky.


Would Lawyer be future endeavored that night, or will they wait until the next day?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I actually kind of like how Stephanie had a bit of a stomach and looked out of the norm. She was super hot. People were saying she was trying to look like Chyna in 2003 because she was wrestling guys and wearing the same outfits. But Steph's build was way different and hotter, In my Opinion.


I agree man. I don;t see how people can compare her to Chyna Steph was always hotter than Chyna even in 2003 when she gained weight for Wrestling and i have always considered this era the peak of Stephs hotness


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

thefranchise03 said:


> I actually like her better when she was thick, back in 2003


so do I man


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

she has always been a hot woman.


WTF is this even about??


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

thefranchise03 said:


> I actually like her better when she was thick, back in 2003


I think most of us prefer thick Steph over most of the twigs we have today 


Cactus said:


> Yeah, she's not big and she's never been. That's what a real life women looks like.


Yep thats all shes ever been just an average sized woman and yet we all find her more attractive than the models WWE try to pass off as good looking 


Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Stephanie McMahon is the most natural, beautiful, amazing and sexiest woman that has ever step foot in a WWE ring. She is drop dead gorgeous and if you honestly think back in 2003 she was so called “fat” then you are completely a fool. She was clearly thick and had curves in all the right places, but I’m not surprised though she was a bit concerned about her weight because in the real world-majority of beautiful women overreact if they have ounce of fat on their body when overall they are absolutely beautiful in every way.


I agree man. I feel Steph is the most natural and beatiful thing to ever be in the WWE. I agree she was not fat back in 2003 thick, curvy she was and thats great. I'd take Steph any day over any of the current twig divas. 


JCarbo04 said:


> Stephanie is on fire. I'm a fan of the fact she isn't a twig. I'd take her over any Diva ever, and most women anywhere. But I got to say, come on guys. This thread needs more pics.


I agree man i'd Steph over any of the other divas in a heartbeat


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> They've trained the audience to think any female over 105 lbs is fat


Does that weight limit include the silicon parts or not?



Adramelech said:


> Here, take this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they unroll down to her ankles yet?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ceeder said:


> Weight problem???? Why? Because she doesn't weigh 80 pounds like Kelly Kelly?
> 
> Stephanie McMahon is a beautiful WOMAN. Not an anorexic Barbie doll, but a real woman.


hell yeah man. Iv'e never been attracted to anorexic or underweight women. Steph is neither of them things. As you said shes a real woman. And id rather take Stephanie McMahon who most see as either thick or curvy over the twigs WWE want you to find good looking


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> She needs to show up next monday!


i think shes gonna show up again soon


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

The hottest Stephanie ever looked was from her return as the owner of ECW to the end of her feud/breakup with Triple H. She's always looked incredible, but that 7-8 month period was INSANE!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> The hottest Stephanie ever looked was from her return as the owner of ECW to the end of her feud/breakup with Triple H. She's always looked incredible, but that 7-8 month period was INSANE!


yeah back then she was still the Billion Dollar Princess and the spoiled brat character so she could still look i guess you could define as Slutty. Her Smackdown run was when they evolved her on screen character thus the whole All Grown Up music and change in her look. Plus Steph is the main reason i could give a damn about the Invasion angle


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

It's too bad that she is probably gone now and won't show up for a while.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> It's too bad that she is probably gone now and won't show up for a while.


even though i dont want it to be true it probably is. It was a fun few scenes we saw her in


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

lol @ the people calling steph fat. its coz they can't handle a THICK woman like steph! Stephanie Mcmahon = SEXIEST FEMALE LEGEND IN HISTORY!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

IMO, Stephanie McMahon was always fine and still is.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> lol @ the people calling steph fat. its coz they can't handle a THICK woman like steph! Stephanie Mcmahon = SEXIEST FEMALE LEGEND IN HISTORY!


Well i guess they like someone whos a twig. But most of us want a woman like Steph who has a little weight on here 


DahStoryTella said:


> IMO, Stephanie McMahon was always fine and still is.


So true


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Her boobs will be missed greatly.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Her boobs will be missed greatly.


I still think we are gonna see her again with this Hunter Pun angle


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I still think we are gonna see her again with this Hunter Pun angle


definitely, things are just getting started. Once hhh does his expect heel turn expect her and him to be running shit and on tv every week!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> definitely, things are just getting started. Once hhh does his expect heel turn expect her and him to be running shit and on tv every week!


ive been expecting this since Hunter became COO and we saw Steph come back at Summerslam.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> She always gives me a boner,God I'd rape her


Is this you?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think she'll show up at NOC, if anything just to wish her husband good luck.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I think she'll show up at NOC, if anything just to wish her husband good luck.


i can see her Getting involved with the finish. Something about these stips they added just dont give and i see something going down and i think Steph could do something to cause that


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> i can see her Getting involved with the finish. Something about these stips they added just dont give and i see something going down and i think Steph could do something to cause that


she also said something to punk on raw a few weeks back "some people always get what they deserve" I'm sure that meant something!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked seeing her on tv. She still looks good and I missed her shrill and annoying voice. Maybe they're concerned she'll take all of Vickie's heat, since she's basically Vickie++.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> she also said something to punk on raw a few weeks back "some people always get what they deserve" I'm sure that meant something!


yeah and they keep mentioning her all the time. Last week they had her photo on Hunters desk to. 


Geeee said:


> I liked seeing her on tv. She still looks good and I missed her shrill and annoying voice. Maybe they're concerned she'll take all of Vickie's heat, since she's basically Vickie++.


At this point it's more that she had 3 young daughters and that would takes more priority than her being on TV. I doubt theyd keep her off TV to take away from Vickies heat. At this point Steph is not gonna draw heat anymore it's not 2000 no more. 2005 was the last time Steph drew heat.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

The reason Stephanie isn't on TV much anymore is because she only travels the week of the PPVs now and has done for sometime now. Hence why when she has appeared recently it's been at the PPV and RAW after.

She has three young kids at home, she's not going to be working every week.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I liked seeing her on tv. She still looks good and I missed her shrill and annoying voice. Maybe they're concerned she'll take all of Vickie's heat, since she's basically Vickie++.


I dont miss her annoying voice. But it would be cool to see her as heel again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stephanie is a hot woman and everyone should appreciate her and even HHH should


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


If i didnt have a GF already and in fantasy land the offer was available id eat cereal out of her ass.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TheCodeBreaker Y2J said:


> If i didnt have a GF already and in fantasy land the offer was available id eat cereal out of her ass.


I d suck a terd out that ass!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TheCodeBreaker Y2J said:


> If i didnt have a GF already and in fantasy land the offer was available id eat cereal out of her ass.


I d suck a terd out that ass!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tokyo4Life said:


> I d suck a terd out that ass!!


Don't worry, we all have our fetishes. Some idolize Stephanie McMahon's boobs and others idolize her poop.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

really guys? eat ceral out of her ass? suck her poop? i hope you're kidding


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This is getting disgusting.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> I d suck a terd out that ass!!


really bro thats taking it a bit to far.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> I d suck a terd out that ass!!


AHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

She looked hot back then, she looks hot for her age now.

Strange world we live in when anybody would consider Steph to have a weight problem. All I see is a completely normal healthy looking woman.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonder if she has a new feeling for Mickie James 
when they called her FAT kayfabe or not thats gotta
hurt if you really have those weight issues so for
Steph to be all nervous about her FAT ass is a joke.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> She looked hot back then, she looks hot for her age now.
> 
> Strange world we live in when anybody would consider Steph to have a weight problem. All I see is a completely normal healthy looking woman.


well for people comparing the twig that is Kelly to Steph it's gonna make Steph look Fat but Kelly is a damn twig. Steph has always been a normal woman in terms of weight


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking at all these fat pics of stephanie(doesn't mean she can't look good) makes me appreciate how all the other Divas kept in shape


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT THICKNEZZ


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thickness to the max!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

She's still hot imo. She's aged quite well too, which is pretty understandable at this point knowing that she's got 3 kids already. At least she's not a freaking stick figure :lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Is "thick" the new "big-boned"?

These kooky kids and their new-fangled slang.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> Is "thick" the new "big-boned"?
> 
> These kooky kids and their new-fangled slang.


I guess thick sounds better than Big Boned


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> Is "thick" the new "big-boned"?
> 
> These kooky kids and their new-fangled slang.


Thick, Big Boned. Whatever Steph is; she is damn hot.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thick, Big Boned. Whatever Steph is; she is damn hot.


yep Thick, Curvy, Big Boned whatever we define her as shes freakin hot


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup. And she probably won't be on Raw tonite sadly. But if anything she might show up at NOC.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

she was damn hot in those pics every male here would bang her


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thick doesn't mean fat or even big boned. It just means you got more "meat" to compensate your body, is all.


----------



## FitFinlay4Life (Mar 18, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> She looked hot back then, she looks hot for her age now.


The girl's 35 in a couple weeks, in today's world most women haven't deteriorated that much by their mid 30's:lmao. Steph is an attractive woman for any age but is reaping what she has sown in contributing to the degradation of women like Vickie (pig pen match?), Mickie ('Piggie' James, really?) and the tasteful send off of Kharma by the Bellas. She isn't stupid and realises that if she appeared on RAW with no derogatory comments only for Vickie to appear and receive the usual reception from Lawler wouldn't work for people.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tokyo4Life said:


> I d suck a terd out that ass!!


HAHAHAHA

forum post of the year? seriously LOL


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is so hot...always thought she was hotter than the divas


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> Thick doesn't mean fat or even big boned. It just means you got more "meat" to compensate your body, is all.


Exactly.

Kim Kardashian is thick but tons of people say she is fat, which I think is hilarious. I can't comment on what Steph looks like now, I haven't seen a pic of her in ages and I didn't go through any other pages in this thread so maybe someone put one up but I missed it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> She is so hot...always thought she was hotter than the divas


yeah theres always been something about Steph that made her hotter than any of the divas past and present. 


Walls said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Kim Kardashian is thick but tons of people say she is fat, which I think is hilarious. I can't comment on what Steph looks like now, I haven't seen a pic of her in ages and I didn't go through any other pages in this thread so maybe someone put one up but I missed it.


Well thats cose Kim or any of the 3 Kardashian sisters arent twigs like all the other women in LA seem to be these days so the media just deems them fat cos they aint twigs. http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/s/stephaniemcmahon/television/wweraw/081511/01.php Heres Stephs Raw appearance from a few weeks back


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Thick doesn't mean fat or even big boned. It just means you got more "meat" to compensate your body, is all.


"More meat to compensate your body" sounds like fat to me bro.

Most of the people I've ever seen called "thick" are basically just overweight. Just sayin'.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> "More meat to compensate your body" sounds like fat to me bro.
> 
> Most of the people I've ever seen called "thick" are basically just overweight. Just sayin'.


Yeah, well sometimes people don't use the term correctly. But girls like Vida Guerra, Steph McMahon, and Kim Kardashian are known as "thick", but are at a perfectly normal and healthy weight for their height. 

While girls like Kelly Kelly are sometimes called hot and curvy, while she is actually under weight for her height and the only curves i see are her tits.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yeah, well sometimes people don't use the term correctly. But girls like Vida Guerra, Steph McMahon, and Kim Kardashian are known as "thick", but are at a perfectly normal and healthy weight for their height.
> 
> While girls like Kelly Kelly are sometimes called hot and curvy, while she is actually under weight for her height and the only curves i see are her tits.


lol at Kelly considered curvy. Imagine Steph with Kim Ks ass


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Would be great, but I think Steph's ass fits her body quite nicely.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Let's hope for Stephanie at NOC this Sunday!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Adramelech said:


> "More meat to compensate your body" sounds like fat to me bro.
> 
> Most of the people I've ever seen called "thick" are basically just overweight. Just sayin'.


You're meeting the wrong kind of women then or probably people are defining thick in the wrong way.

Women can be thick but not be seen as fat. That just means they aren't dangerously skinny.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Shes just naturally a big woman and there is nothing wrong with that.[/B]



lol?


































I don't see how she was ever naturally a 'big woman'.

She had kids, ffs, of course she will put on some weight, and different things in life can make you gain weight, but Stephanie is not a naturally big woman, unless you're one of those ignorant people who think anyone above double zero pants is 'naturally big'.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^Exactly where I was getting at in terms of thick.









Splooge.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

I really don't understand this thread. It just seems to be the OP that thinks Stephanie is concerned about her weight and that's why she hasn't been on TV as much which isn't true.

Here's a picture of her from Summerslam a few months ago:










She's in awesome shape.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

EVAN BOURNE PUSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Catalanotto said:


> lol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I say Naturally Big, I mean naturally bigger than slim girls at her weight. There was interviews where Steph has even stated that she is bigger then a lot of girls and she is fine with that. She is perfectly normal for her height tho.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's hoping she shows up at NOC tonite!


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Steph looked good in 2002-2003 as far as weight(overall she was the best looking she had been IMO to be honest). She still looks the same now though, so.... I mean she was fat when she was PREGNANT, but Im not sure I understand the point of this lol

Hold on, Vickie WAS fat, and even though she lost weight, she was gross as hell during her first few years in WWE. But, I could go on and on about Vickie to be honest LOL(leave it at that LOL)


----------



## Officer (Oct 19, 2009)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Not being funny, who here wouldn't absolutely wreck that? lets be honest guys.


in the words of Homer J Simpson "he he he.....its funny because its true!"


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

call her Fat , Thick , Ugly .. hell she could have a horrible accident (God Forbid) and have her face in stitches , but in my eyes she'll always be the same steph in 2000 , the huge knockers and the cute bitchy smile , and the HaveMercy ass of hers ..

triple h is a fucking king .. wealth , power , and one sizzling chick !!


----------

